# Beretta 687 - tight break action



## Wood Smoke (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a Beretta Silver Pigeon 687 IV that is several years old.  The break action is very snug.  I think that it's too snug.  It has seen enough use that I thought by now it would have smoothed out/loosened up a bit.  Nothing is wrong with the gun, its just tight.  I can hold it parallel to the floor, push the lever to crack the action, and it will still stay shut....so I have to give it a little push or "umph".  I'd like it to be a little looser so that when I'm breaking the action after the shots that I don't have to give it a little help.

Does anyone else have a 687 that is this tight?  Should it be looser?  Who is the best qualified guns smith in metro/Atlanta or N. GA to maybe look it over if I decide to have it looked at?  Thanks.


----------



## weagle (Aug 7, 2009)

It shouldn't just flop open like a ruger red label.  Sounds like it's functioning as designed.  I'm assuming you don't have to really bear down on it to get it to open.

Weagle


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 9, 2009)

weagle said:


> It shouldn't just flop open like a ruger red label.  Sounds like it's functioning as designed.  I'm assuming you don't have to really bear down on it to get it to open.
> 
> Weagle



Correct, it doesn't just flop open and I don't have to bear down on it.  I just wish it was just a wee bit looser.  I'll try to get to a Beretta dealer soon and check out how new one's function.  

Hey....I like your avatar and enjoy watching the Gunny on the tube.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Aug 12, 2009)

If there is a clay or skeet range close to you, take it there & ask someone that shoots an O/U their opinion. It may be as loose as it is going to get. My 686 has had about 1000 rounds shot through it & it is still tight. That's called QUALITY craftsmanship - period.

                                                 BOB


----------



## Doyle (Aug 12, 2009)

Is it the actual unlocking mechanism that is too tight or is it the hinge?   Two totally separate pieces to look at.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm with Mr. Harwell. All my Beretta O/Us were stiff in the action initially. Now they are smoooooooth.

Great shotguns. Keep shooting!!


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 13, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> If there is a clay or skeet range close to you, take it there & ask someone that shoots an O/U their opinion. It may be as loose as it is going to get. My 686 has had about 1000 rounds shot through it & it is still tight. That's called QUALITY craftsmanship - period.
> 
> BOB



Mine easily has over 1K rounds, and is still snug.  I agree on the quality! 



Doyle said:


> Is it the actual unlocking mechanism that is too tight or is it the hinge?   Two totally separate pieces to look at.



Hinge is snug. It works flawlessly, just snug. Thanks.


----------



## Doyle (Aug 13, 2009)

If the hinge is snug, I wonder if you could take some 1500 grit autobody paper and polish it a little.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 13, 2009)

Doyle said:


> If the hinge is snug, I wonder if you could take some 1500 grit autobody paper and polish it a little.



Lord, please don't.... Just keep shooting the gun and "wear" it in....

It will get smoother with time...


----------



## GAR (Aug 14, 2009)

*Action*

Extractors or Ejectors?

If it is ejectors, remember it takes a little additional force to get them re cocked and that is done when breaking the action.

I have a 35 year old Browning that has the same situation that you describe with your Beretta.

GAR


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 14, 2009)

GAR said:


> Extractors or Ejectors?
> 
> If it is ejectors, remember it takes a little additional force to get them re cocked and that is done when breaking the action.
> 
> ...




Ejectors.  thanks.


----------

